# More Useful Stuff



## Rangemaster1 (May 11, 2015)

Of all the tools I have, one of my most useful is a roll of paper towels.  Sure, I use a lot of rags, but the least expensive and safest cleaning rag is paper which easily tears, and won't drag my hand into a spinning chuck.  It readily sucks up oil and swarf and can be easily recycled.  I buy the cheapest towels I can find, and I buy in bulk, usually from Costco.  I have them in three different locations in my shop, so I'm not running all over to get one.  They last a long time and I don't need to mess with cost of washing dirty, greasy rags.

  Another useful tool I've found is a rotary cutter used by our ladies for quilting and other fabric trimming.  I use it to cut up old worn clothing for use as rags.  Rotary cutters make cutting fabric a breeze.  You can make great rags from any fabric in no time.  I hope this is helpful for someone.

Happy machining.

Ron


----------



## 4GSR (May 11, 2015)

I don't skimp on my paper towels!  I use the best, Bounty!  
Family uses them in the house.  My wife learned early in marriage, no cheap paper towels allowed! Period!
When I get finished washing my hands and drying them with "Bounty" paper towels, I lay the paper towels flat and allow then to dry out.  When I get a stack of them, 25-30 sheets, they go to the shop to be used for wipe rags.  And when they get to the point where you don't want to wipe your hands with them, I wipe down the ways on the lathe or mill and other surfaces that collect oil, crud, etc., before going to the trash can.
I started doing this with the "blue" paper towels many years ago.  They got too expensive, went to using Bounty paper towels since they are used in the house.


----------



## RJSakowski (May 11, 2015)

4gsr said:


> I don't skimp on my paper towels!  I use the best, Bounty!
> Family uses them in the house.  My wife learned early in marriage, no cheap paper towels allowed! Period!
> When I get finished washing my hands and drying them with "Bounty" paper towels, I lay the paper towels flat and allow then to dry out.  When I get a stack of them, 25-30 sheets, they go to the shop to be used for wipe rags.  And when they get to the point where you don't want to wipe your hands with them, I wipe down the ways on the lathe or mill and other surfaces that collect oil, crud, etc., before going to the trash can.
> I started doing this with the "blue" paper towels many years ago.  They got too expensive, went to using Bounty paper towels since they are used in the house.


I do similar with the Brawny paper towels.  The slightly used ones end up in the shop for cleaning the lathe, mill, etc.    In the shop, towels used for drying hands  go into the machine cleaning stack.  We heat with wood, so they spent towels with some machine oil, WD40, etc. make an excellent fire starter.  Stray chips that ride along end up in the ash bin.


----------



## kvt (May 11, 2015)

I have a mixed use shop,  so to cover my equipment I use old Blue Jeans cut to give the best coverage.   Sometime have to pin some together.   Agree the rotary cutter from the wife is great for that.
I use whatever type of paper towel etc is available,   But do not like the real cheep ones,  They seem to fall apart real easy.   They get used to wipe hands,  Then used to clean the equipment, and once they get to where I do not want to touch them,   They finally go out.   Since I also do some wood, and various other projects It helps to have ones that do not leave any lint behind,  thus often I have a bunch of the blue or white lint free shop towel on hand.   They also get used again and again through out the shop until you do not want to touch them. Some of them work great to keep damped with light machine oil, first wipe them down to get all the old stuff off, then wipe with ones containing light machine oil.   Handy way to keep everything coated to prevent rust and protect it.


----------



## chips&more (May 11, 2015)

I’m in agreement with rangemaster1. I also get the cheapest or at least make sure the paper towels do not have any threading in them. I want paper towels that tear easily. So, if that oh s*** happens, the paper towel hopefully will not drag me along with it. And the towels that just get soiled are saved, so if I get a spill or need to clean something wet, I reuse those towels…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2015)

And here I thought I was the only one who reused paper towels. I guess this goes to show that growing up with folks who lived through the depression instills a certain thriftiness.   One of my favorite things is "rescuing" things that others throw away, especially when you see prices double every few years. We went to breakfast with my son & his wife yesterday and on the way out I saw about 20' of 1-1/2"  copper pipe in the twenty yard city recycle roll off. I figured I could put it to much better use than they would in China turning it in to more crap we really don't deed, so into the back of the truck it went. I think the kids think my senility is showing. Mike


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 11, 2015)

What I didn't say in my original post was that my wife is the one who got me started using paper towels many years ago.  She ONLY uses Bounty in her kitchen and around the house because they are easily reusable.  One time she had a pile of used towels and I needed some wiping rags for some very greasy, nasty cleaning.   After using them, it became obvious to me paper would be a better option than good rags going in the trash.  Thanks go to a thrifty spouse.  However, my kids think she's nuts.


----------



## Micke S (May 11, 2015)

Another roll paper towels addicted here 

600 yards roll for 17 dollars. I don't know if it is cheap or expensive, but it is worth it since a roll last for many months and the paper is soft and cleans well. I buy two at a time.


----------



## gotogojo (May 11, 2015)

kvt said:


> I have a mixed use shop,  so to cover my equipment I use old Blue Jeans cut to give the best coverage.   Sometime have to pin some together.   Agree the rotary cutter from the wife is great for that.
> I use whatever type of paper towel etc is available,   But do not like the real cheep ones,  They seem to fall apart real easy.   They get used to wipe hands,  Then used to clean the equipment, and once they get to where I do not want to touch them,   They finally go out.   Since I also do some wood, and various other projects It helps to have ones that do not leave any lint behind,  thus often I have a bunch of the blue or white lint free shop towel on hand.   They also get used again and again through out the shop until you do not want to touch them. Some of them work great to keep damped with light machine oil, first wipe them down to get all the old stuff off, then wipe with ones containing light machine oil.   Handy way to keep everything coated to prevent rust and protect it.





4gsr said:


> I don't skimp on my paper towels!  I use the best, Bounty!
> Family uses them in the house.  My wife learned early in marriage, no cheap paper towels allowed! Period!
> When I get finished washing my hands and drying them with "Bounty" paper towels, I lay the paper towels flat and allow then to dry out.  When I get a stack of them, 25-30 sheets, they go to the shop to be used for wipe rags.  And when they get to the point where you don't want to wipe your hands with them, I wipe down the ways on the lathe or mill and other surfaces that collect oil, crud, etc., before going to the trash can.
> I started doing this with the "blue" paper towels many years ago.  They got too expensive, went to using Bounty paper towels since they are used in the house.


----------



## gotogojo (May 11, 2015)

I like all the use of paper towels but I keep telling the better half I am going to loose weight but never seems to happen so all my  heavy sweat shirts for welding get cut up for rags and wipe lots what ever and good for a fire starter for our heating of the  home 20 gotogojo


----------



## 4GSR (May 11, 2015)

Rangemaster1 said:


> .........  However, my kids think she's nuts.



My kids and wife think I'm nuts re-using paper towels!!


----------



## GK1918 (May 12, 2015)

And then to add to this, being my guys in the shop using paper towels once then in the barrel, drives me up the wall.  I remember one
episode on American Restorations Rick set up a camara to catch who's using the blue shop towels like to blow their nose then
the trash can, exactly what my son does.  No I didn't go thru the depression but I did come from days in the shop as a boy there
was the rag man who took the greased up rags and replaced them.  Rag Man a nother lost art..........


----------



## mcostello (May 12, 2015)

Worked at a company that used rag "waste" to wipe up with. How many know what that is?


----------



## 4GSR (May 12, 2015)

mcostello said:


> Worked at a company that used rag "waste" to wipe up with. How many know what that is?


I know what that crap is! used it too!
Down here in the oilfield we have what is called "rig rags".  Nothing but cut old clothing that Goodwill Industries does with clothing that cannot be used again.   Embarrassing to pull out part of some old ladies undies to use as a rag!


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 12, 2015)

It would be a lot more embarrassing if the old girl was still in 'em.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 12, 2015)

When I grew up, the factory used the red reusable cloths, they issued you ten, when they were used up you took back ten and they gave you ten more. The next shop used Bounty. specifically. Use all you want, they're the best.  They were making the parts of and assembling compressors for natural gas. They became (while I was there) the world leader in volume of sales and gas compressed.  I won't let my wife use anything but Bounty, but I use old T shirts in the shop. No logic at all.


----------



## markknx (May 12, 2015)

gotogojo said:


> I like all the use of paper towels but I keep telling the better half I am going to loose weight but never seems to happen so all my  heavy sweat shirts for welding get cut up for rags and wipe lots what ever and good for a fire starter for our heating of the  home 20 gotogojo


My old welding sweat shirts are more hole than shirt when I retire them. Right about spring they become short sleeves all on their own.
If the wife wanted she could by cheap paper towel for the house it would not bother me. But don't even think about skimping on the TP or I will use the guest towels.
+1 on the roto cutters I have used them for a long time. they cut leather like butter. 8-9oz in one pass. I even have a special sharpening tool for the blades as they are a bit pricey. The small ones can cut a pretty tight pattern too.
Mark


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 13, 2015)

Mark, 
explain and or show us your sharpening tool for the rotary cutters.  My wife goes thru those things like you do guest towels.


----------



## kvt (May 13, 2015)

Mark
x2 on that,   I could def use a way to sharpen them.   Also watch what you have behind the stuff when cutting,   Wife does not like it when you cut up the kitchen table,  found out the hard way.


----------



## JR49 (May 13, 2015)

I just watched a short video on rotary cutters, and the lady said you must use a special "backing matt" behind the cloth being cut.  What do you guys use?  Thanks, JR49


----------



## Whyemier (May 13, 2015)

My wife uses them on fabric when she's sewing.  has a special plastic cutting sheet she picked up at the fabric store.  S'posed to 'heal' itself from the cut.  I don't know just saying.


----------



## markknx (May 13, 2015)

OK so you can get them at most hobby\sewing store do not recall the price but I think it was Joann fabrics I got mine from. Pretty  simple one could make it easy enough. 
All that said  here are some pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
any questions just ask it is 2 sided corse and fine grit just put the blade in the arbor snug it up press it against the grit and twist.
Mark


----------



## markknx (May 13, 2015)

I use soft wood card board some times dense Styrofoam.
Mark


----------



## Ed of all trades (May 13, 2015)

I use bounty in the shop as well, but I only get to use most of them once, then the mouse uses them.  I use a rotary cutter for my leather work, slices through leather like butter.


----------



## kvt (May 13, 2015)

A mat now thanks to the wife.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 13, 2015)

They make special plastic mats of various sizes usually sold in craft/sewing stores.


----------



## nightowl499 (May 14, 2015)

good safety tip,, thanks






Rangemaster1 said:


> Of all the tools I have, one of my most useful is a roll of paper towels.  Sure, I use a lot of rags, but the least expensive and safest cleaning rag is paper which easily tears, and won't drag my hand into a spinning chuck.  It readily sucks up oil and swarf and can be easily recycled.  I buy the cheapest towels I can find, and I buy in bulk, usually from Costco.  I have them in three different locations in my shop, so I'm not running all over to get one.  They last a long time and I don't need to mess with cost of washing dirty, greasy rags.
> 
> Another useful tool I've found is a rotary cutter used by our ladies for quilting and other fabric trimming.  I use it to cut up old worn clothing for use as rags.  Rotary cutters make cutting fabric a breeze.  You can make great rags from any fabric in no time.  I hope this is helpful for someone.
> 
> ...


----------



## hman (May 14, 2015)

I have a friend who keeps a roll of TP next to his mill.  When he has a critical setup and can't allow ANY bits of crud to get between the work piece and the setup hardware, he uses what I think of as the "medical" technique.  Instead of back-and-forth scrubbing, he takes a small wad of TP, wipes once in one direction, discards.  Gets another small wad, etc.  Repeats as often as necessary to cover the area in question.  The TP is certainly cheap enough!

PS - maybe a bit off-topic, but a useful safety tip ... I don't have one of those specialized metal safety containers for oily rags.  But here in Arizona's heat, I'm VERY concerned about spontaneous combustion!  

I re-use the wide-mouthed jugs that kitty litter comes in.  I fill the empty jug about 1/2 to 2/3 full of SOAPY water.  The opening is large enough to easily add the oily paper towels.  The soap in the water helps it soak in.  If the towels accumulate above the water, it's a simple matter to screw the lid on and give the container a shake.  When it's full, I seal the jug and drop it in the household trash.


----------



## Marcus (May 14, 2015)

Rangemaster1 said:


> Of all the tools I have, one of my most useful is a roll of paper towels.  Sure, I use a lot of rags, but the least expensive and safest cleaning rag is paper which easily tears, and won't drag my hand into a spinning chuck.  It readily sucks up oil and swarf and can be easily recycled.  I buy the cheapest towels I can find, and I buy in bulk, usually from Costco.  I have them in three different locations in my shop, so I'm not running all over to get one.  They last a long time and I don't need to mess with cost of washing dirty, greasy rags.
> 
> Another useful tool I've found is a rotary cutter used by our ladies for quilting and other fabric trimming.  I use it to cut up old worn clothing for use as rags.  Rotary cutters make cutting fabric a breeze.  You can make great rags from any fabric in no time.  I hope this is helpful for someone.
> 
> ...



I have a rail mounted between two end posts hanging from underneath a wall cupboard near the end of the lathe, and I have two paper rolls on the rail. One is "bog roll" with tear-off sections which are small and finely textured. The other is kitchen towel which is bigger and coarser. They are both absolutely indispensable (yeah - joke - sorry) for keeping the lathe and mill clean. I go through them at a fair rate, so I only buy the cheaper brands. The cheap kitchen rolls have a rough texture, which is ideal. I buy my own supplies and store them in the workshop (because everything else gets "borrowed" if the household run out). If I am doing woodturning and using paper against the wood, I use the special (expensive) paper guaranteed to tear instantly if it snatches. It's amazing how quickly paper can pull your hand into the work, even if you are strong enough to tear the paper. It's all about reaction speed (or lack of it) I guess.


----------



## Rangemaster1 (May 14, 2015)

I like the idea of TP in the shop.  I keep using Kleenex and that stuff isn't cheap.  I think I'll start keeping a roll at my  bench.

I keep a five gallon plastic bucket in my lathe/mill area for recycling paper and metal shavings.  I leave the top open.  Easier to just toss stuff in and I don't need to worry about spontaneous combustion.  When it gets full, it goes into the big waste barrel for weekly pickup.


----------

